# [Xorg]erreur au démarrage de Xorg: pilotes prio nvidia

## Yurashina

Bonjour

Depuis quelque temps, malgré que j'ai lu les doc en de gentoo pour Xorg, j'ai pas pu réussir à le refaire démarrer.

après que j'ai mis à jour les pilotes de nvidia 295.71 (pilote propiétaire), j'ai fait un redémarrage et quand je suis arrivé au login, il ne m'arrivait plus à venir sur l’écran de login KDE.

donc, j'ai executé Startx et voila ce que j'ai reçu:

```
no screen found
```

puis, en ayant executé la commande 

```
grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

j'ai obtenu ceci:

```
(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0).

(EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIVIA kernel module. Please see the

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

(EE) NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

(EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

(EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

EDIT: Le problème est résolu en partie mais maintenant, cela vient du kernel lui-même: il doit-être reconfiguré.Last edited by Yurashina on Tue Aug 28, 2012 9:02 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## barul

 *Yurashina wrote:*   

> après que j'ai mis à jour les pilotes de nvidia 295.X.XX (nouveau), 

 

Je ne comprends pas cette partie du message ; tu veux dire que tu as mis à jour et que tu utilises les derniers drivers 295.xx ou que tu utilises maintenant le driver nouveau ?

----------

## Yurashina

J'ai réglée les problèmes en question et voici donc les nouvelles erreurs:

```
   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[  2740.798] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[  2740.801] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module; please check in your X

[  2740.801] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     log file that the GLX module has been loaded in your X

[  2740.801] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     server, and that the module is the NVIDIA GLX module.  If

[  2740.801] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     you continue to encounter problems, Please try

[  2740.801] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     reinstalling the NVIDIA driver.

[  2761.791] (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module. Please see the

[  2761.791] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     system's kernel log for additional error messages and

[  2761.791] (EE) NVIDIA(0):     consult the NVIDIA README for details.

[  2761.791] (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***

[  2761.791] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
```

http://bpaste.net/show/42453/

Log en entier : http://bpaste.net/show/42457/

Je passe par la suite, le fichier de configuration xorg:

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dri2"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "nvidia"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Fujitsu Siemens"

   ModelName    "SCENICVIEW P17-2"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "0x0DC6"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   VendorName  "NVIDIA Corporation"

   BoardName   "GeForce GT 440"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "0x0DC6"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

http://bpaste.net/show/42456/

EDIT:

en même temps, pour le noyau, j'ai rajouté dans /etc/conf.d/modules: nvidia

```
# You can define a list modules for a specific kernel version,

# a released kernel version, a main kernel version or just a list.

# The most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

#modules_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="ieee1394 ohci1394"

#modules_2_6_23="tun ieee1394"

#modules_2_6="tun"

#modules_2="ipv6"

#modules="ohci1394"

modules="nvidia"

# You can give modules a different name when they load - the new name

# will also be used to pick arguments below.

#modules="dummy:dummy1"

# Give the modules some arguments if needed, per version if necessary.

# Again, the most specific versioned variable will take precedence.

#module_ieee1394_args="debug"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23_gentoo_r5="debug2"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6_23="debug3"

#module_ieee1394_args_2_6="debug4"

#module_ieee1394_args_2="debug5"

# You should consult your kernel documentation and configuration

# for a list of modules and their options.
```

http://bpaste.net/show/42478/

----------

## barul

Je vois que tu as plusieurs fois le module nvidia à charger dans ton fichier de conf xorg ; si ça se trouve, ça merde en voulant le charger plusieurs fois. Je conseillerais d'en utiliser un minimal, et de voir ce que ça donne avec. C'est celui que j'ai (pour nvidia, au moins) :

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier "Card0"

   Driver "nvidia"

   Option "NoLogo" "true"

EndSection

```

Je ne l'ai pas dans /etc/conf.d/modules non plus.

----------

